# IB8 - iBosses Corporation



## System (8 July 2015)

Based in Singapore, iBosses Corporation provides training and consultancy products and services for entrepreneurs.  By offering a wide range of advice, support and solutions, the Company assists entrepreneurs from the early stages of idea creation to the final stages of commercialisation and potential exits such as sales of the business.

It is anticipated that IB8 will list on the ASX during August 2015.

http://ibosses.com


----------

